

Hammer.js: Add touch gestures to your page - sconxu
http://hammerjs.github.io/

======
tbassetto
You should now that this project is abandoned and is looking for a new
maintainer since January 2015:
[https://github.com/hammerjs/hammer.js/issues/749](https://github.com/hammerjs/hammer.js/issues/749)
(also issues on GitHub have been piling up for quite a long time).

~~~
talmand
I glanced through a number of issues and many of them were not bugs at all but
more like "how do I do this?", "what's wrong with my code?" or just comments
in general. Makes me wonder how many of them are actually bug reports.

Plus there's a decent number of pull requests so it looks like the community
is contributing, just no one to maintain.

------
kitbrennan
MacBookPro user - not really sure what I'm supposed to be experiencing? I can
click and drag the white box and it moves back to its original position, is
that it? I've tried all the standard Mac touch gestures.

Is this library only for tablets?

The page that was linked is pathetically vague.

~~~
supercoder
It's for mobile touch events.

OSX doesn't expose any touch events to the browser.

------
wakeless
We've been using this for a while, documentation isn't great, but it seems
it's the best library for what it does.

We had particular trouble with double tap recognition early on but I believe
V2 improved this substantially.

~~~
alexisnorman
That's really good to know about the double tap functionality. My team was
pumped on implementing this into our Rails app and had to give up because of
how buggy it was. The whole experience made us extremely envious of Angular's
touch directives.

------
91bananas
A similar lib, but slightly different focus:
[http://interactjs.io/](http://interactjs.io/)

I know this one to be very well maintained currently as evidenced here
[https://gitter.im/taye/interact.js](https://gitter.im/taye/interact.js)

------
notjustanymike
I've used hammer.js professionally. It's small, reliable, and provides useful
things like deltas. It also pairs great with mousetrap
([https://github.com/ccampbell/mousetrap](https://github.com/ccampbell/mousetrap))
for keyboard interaction. Would recommend.

------
ramon
It's the best touch gestures for mobile library currently out there, I've
tested a couple and in my current project I'm using this one! It's by far the
easiest and smallest lib out there, great work guys! :)

------
winterbe
I'm missing M.C. Hammer from the older version. =(

~~~
eivindga
Try pressing the button...

------
speg
I like the design. Clean and simple, bright and bold. I like the font, and I
liked red too.

~~~
richerlariviere
I like the home button.

------
jjar
> var hammertime = new Hammer(myElement, myOptions); > hammertime.on('pan',
> function(ev) { > console.log(ev); > });

This made me laugh

